# Thought this was funny



## MicroMantis (Mar 2, 2005)

Subject: FW: Amazing Product Labeling - Don't Skip This One

&gt;&gt;In case you needed further proof that the human race is seriously

&gt;&gt;challenged, here are some actual label instructions on consumer

goods.

&gt;&gt;

&gt;&gt;On a Sear's hairdryer:

&gt;&gt;....Do not use while sleeping.

&gt;&gt;(and that's the only time I have to work on my hair.)

&gt;&gt;

&gt;&gt;On a bag of Fritos:

&gt;&gt;....You could be a winner! No purchase necessary. Details inside.

&gt;&gt;(the shoplifter special?)

&gt;&gt;

&gt;&gt;On a bar of Dial soap:

&gt;&gt;"Directions: Use like regular soap."

&gt;&gt;(and that would be how???....)

&gt;&gt;

&gt;&gt;On some Swanson frozen dinners:

&gt;&gt;"Serving suggestion: Defrost."

&gt;&gt;(but, it's "just" a suggestion.)

&gt;&gt;

&gt;&gt;Tesco's Tiramisu dessert (printed on bottom):

&gt;&gt;"Do not turn upside down."

&gt;&gt;(well...duh, a bit late, huh?)

&gt;&gt;

&gt;&gt;On Marks &amp; Spencer Bread Pudding:

&gt;&gt;"Product will be hot after heating."

&gt;&gt;(...and you thought????...)

&gt;&gt;

&gt;&gt;On packaging for a Rowenta iron:

&gt;&gt;"Do not iron clothes on body."

&gt;&gt;(but wouldn't this save me more time?)

&gt;&gt;

&gt;&gt;On Boot's Children Cough Medicine:

&gt;&gt;"Do not drive a car or operate machinery after taking this

medication."

&gt;&gt;(We could do a lot to reduce the rate of construction accidents if we

&gt;&gt;could just get those 5-year-olds with head-colds off those

forklifts.)

&gt;&gt;

&gt;&gt;On Nytol Sleep Aid:

&gt;&gt;"Warning: May cause drowsiness."

&gt;&gt;(and...I'm taking this because???....)

&gt;&gt;

&gt;&gt;On most brands of Christmas lights:

&gt;&gt;"For indoor or outdoor use only."

&gt;&gt;(as opposed to...what?)

&gt;&gt;

&gt;&gt;On Sainsbury's peanuts:

&gt;&gt;"Warning: contains nuts."

&gt;&gt;(talk about a news flash)

&gt;&gt;

&gt;&gt;On an American Airlines packet of nuts:

&gt;&gt;"Instructions: open packet, eat nuts."

&gt;&gt;(Step 3: maybe, uh...fly Delta?)

&gt;&gt;

&gt;&gt;On a child's superman costume:

&gt;&gt;"Wearing of this garment does not enable you to fly."

&gt;&gt;(I don't blame the company. I blame the parents for this one.)

&gt;&gt;

&gt;&gt;On a Swedish chainsaw:

&gt;&gt;"Do not attempt to stop chain with your hands."

&gt;&gt;(Oh my God...was there a lot of this happening somewhere?)

&gt;&gt;

&gt;&gt;Now that you've smiled at least once, it's your turn to spread the

&gt;&gt;stupidity and send this to someone you want to bring a smile to

(maybe

&gt;&gt;even a chuckle)...in other words send it to everyone. We all need to

smile

&gt;&gt;every once in a while.

&gt;&gt;

&gt;&gt;**********************************************************************

&gt;&gt;This email may contain information proprietary to Nash Finch Company

&gt;&gt;and is intended only for the use of the recipient(s). If you have

&gt;&gt;received this email in error, any review, dissemination, distribution

&gt;&gt;or copying of this message is strictly prohibited. If you are not the

&gt;&gt;intended recipient(s), please notify the sender immediately.

&gt;&gt;

&gt;&gt;**********************************************************************

&gt;&gt;

&gt;&gt;

&gt;

&gt;

&gt;


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## MicroMantis (Mar 2, 2005)

Which is your favorite?


----------



## Andrew (Mar 2, 2005)

Ive seen that before. Pretty funny.  

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## MicroMantis (Mar 2, 2005)

I heard something like this:

Why do drive- through ATMs have brail?

Tell me what you think.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 2, 2005)

I think that was one of those "only in america" jokes. Not exactly sure how it goes though.


----------



## Rick (Mar 3, 2005)

> I heard something like this:Why do drive- through ATMs have brail?
> 
> Tell me what you think.


Because when they are made at the factory they don't know whether they will become drive up or walk up ATM's. So they make them all the same. It would cost more to make some with and some without the brail.


----------



## MicroMantis (Mar 3, 2005)

But what are the other uses for having a drive through ATM if it isn't drive through. :lol:


----------



## Rick (Mar 3, 2005)

> But what are the other uses for having a drive through ATM if it isn't drive through. :lol:


The actual machines are the same. Some are just situated in an area that is accesible to driving through.


----------



## summerland (May 1, 2005)

even blind people can take a cab


----------

